# Wie fair ist der Object Wait-Pool?



## osion (7. Nov 2022)

Hallo

Ich hätte gesagt unconditionally fair, aber das scheint nicht richtig zu sein.


----------



## Ullenboom (14. Nov 2022)

Nicht spezifiziert. Siehe Spezifikation https://docs.oracle.com/javase/specs/jls/se19/html/jls-17.html#jls-17.2.2:



> There is no guarantee about which thread in the wait set is selected. This removal from the wait set enables _u_'s resumption in a wait action. Notice, however, that _u_'s lock actions upon resumption cannot succeed until some time after _t_ fully unlocks the monitor for _m_.


Das ist einer der Gründe für ReentrantLock(boolean fair), wo man es explizit bestimmen kann.


----------



## osion (14. Nov 2022)

Ullenboom hat gesagt.:


> Nicht spezifiziert. Siehe Spezifikation https://docs.oracle.com/javase/specs/jls/se19/html/jls-17.html#jls-17.2.2:
> 
> 
> Das ist einer der Gründe für ReentrantLock(boolean fair), wo man es explizit bestimmen kann.


Danke...stimmt die Antwort war richtig.


----------

